# [erledigt]Failed to emerge sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools

## innae

Hallo, 

emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world klappt nicht.

```

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.12.12-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.12.12-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8800_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     3613044 total,   1684764 free

KiB Swap:    8191996 total,   8191996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 06 Dec 2017 20:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9cc857a3c4c8fb3e8b0e64dd290a7f8da47e146d

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14::gentoo, 3.5.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA fdk-aac-0.1.5"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt5 readline resolvconf sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XFCE_PLUGINS="battery clock power" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

emerge -pqv '=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1::gentoo'

[ebuild  N    ] sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1  USE="{-test}" 

```

/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/temp/build.log:

```

rasmus ~ # cat /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/temp/build.log

 * Package:    sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: robbat2@gentoo.org base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_32 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/work/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1 ...

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/work/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf --force ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/work/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1 ...

 * econf: updating thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/autoconf/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/autoconf/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/lib --prefix=/ --bindir=/sbin --with-optimisation= --disable-testing

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/lib/portage/python3.5/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking expat.h usability... yes

checking expat.h presence... yes

checking for expat.h... yes

checking iostream usability... yes

checking iostream presence... yes

checking for iostream... yes

checking libaio.h usability... yes

checking libaio.h presence... yes

checking for libaio.h... yes

checking boost/bind.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/bind.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/bind.hpp... yes

checking boost/crc.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/crc.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/crc.hpp... yes

checking boost/lexical_cast.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/lexical_cast.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/lexical_cast.hpp... yes

checking boost/noncopyable.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/noncopyable.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/noncopyable.hpp... yes

checking boost/optional.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/optional.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/optional.hpp... yes

checking boost/shared_ptr.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/shared_ptr.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/shared_ptr.hpp... yes

checking boost/static_assert.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/static_assert.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/static_assert.hpp... yes

checking file owner... 

checking group owner... 

checking whether to enable debugging... no

checking for C++ optimisation flag... 

checking whether to enable unit testing... no

checking getopt.h usability... yes

checking getopt.h presence... yes

checking for getopt.h... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating unit-tests/Makefile

config.status: creating version.h

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/work/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1 ...

make -j2 V= 

    [CXX] base/base64.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o base/base64.o base/base64.cc

    [CXX] base/application.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o base/application.o base/application.cc

    [DEP] base/application.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MM -MT base/application.o -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   base/application.cc > base/application.$$; \

sed 's,\([^ :]*\)\.o[ :]*,\1.o \1.gmo base/application : Makefile ,g' < base/application.$$ > base/application.d; \

rm -f base/application.$$

    [CXX] base/endian_utils.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o base/endian_utils.o base/endian_utils.cc

    [DEP] base/endian_utils.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MM -MT base/endian_utils.o -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   base/endian_utils.cc > base/endian_utils.$$; \

sed 's,\([^ :]*\)\.o[ :]*,\1.o \1.gmo base/endian_utils : Makefile ,g' < base/endian_utils.$$ > base/endian_utils.d; \

rm -f base/endian_utils.$$

    [CXX] base/error_state.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o base/error_state.o base/error_state.cc

    [DEP] base/error_state.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MM -MT base/error_state.o -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   base/error_state.cc > base/error_state.$$; \

sed 's,\([^ :]*\)\.o[ :]*,\1.o \1.gmo base/error_state : Makefile ,g' < base/error_state.$$ > base/error_state.d; \

rm -f base/error_state.$$

    [CXX] base/progress_monitor.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o base/progress_monitor.o base/progress_monitor.cc

In file included from base/progress_monitor.cc:1:0:

./base/progress_monitor.h:18:7: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  std::auto_ptr<progress_monitor> create_progress_bar(std::string const &title);

       ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/progress_monitor.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

In file included from base/progress_monitor.cc:1:0:

./base/progress_monitor.h:19:7: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  std::auto_ptr<progress_monitor> create_quiet_progress_monitor();

       ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/progress_monitor.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

base/progress_monitor.cc:66:6: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

 std::auto_ptr<base::progress_monitor>

      ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/progress_monitor.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

base/progress_monitor.cc: In function 'std::auto_ptr<base::progress_monitor> base::create_progress_bar(const string&)':

base/progress_monitor.cc:69:9: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  return auto_ptr<progress_monitor>(new progress_bar(title));

         ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/progress_monitor.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

base/progress_monitor.cc: At global scope:

base/progress_monitor.cc:72:6: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

 std::auto_ptr<base::progress_monitor>

      ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/progress_monitor.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

base/progress_monitor.cc: In function 'std::auto_ptr<base::progress_monitor> base::create_quiet_progress_monitor()':

base/progress_monitor.cc:75:9: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  return auto_ptr<progress_monitor>(new quiet_progress());

         ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/progress_monitor.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

    [DEP] base/progress_monitor.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MM -MT base/progress_monitor.o -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   base/progress_monitor.cc > base/progress_monitor.$$; \

sed 's,\([^ :]*\)\.o[ :]*,\1.o \1.gmo base/progress_monitor : Makefile ,g' < base/progress_monitor.$$ > base/progress_monitor.d; \

rm -f base/progress_monitor.$$

    [CXX] base/xml_utils.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o base/xml_utils.o base/xml_utils.cc

    [DEP] base/base64.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MM -MT base/base64.o -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   base/base64.cc > base/base64.$$; \

sed 's,\([^ :]*\)\.o[ :]*,\1.o \1.gmo base/base64 : Makefile ,g' < base/base64.$$ > base/base64.d; \

rm -f base/base64.$$

    [CXX] block-cache/block_cache.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o block-cache/block_cache.o block-cache/block_cache.cc

In file included from base/xml_utils.h:4:0,

                 from base/xml_utils.cc:1:

./base/progress_monitor.h:18:7: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  std::auto_ptr<progress_monitor> create_progress_bar(std::string const &title);

       ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

In file included from base/xml_utils.h:4:0,

                 from base/xml_utils.cc:1:

./base/progress_monitor.h:19:7: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  std::auto_ptr<progress_monitor> create_quiet_progress_monitor();

       ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

In file included from base/xml_utils.cc:1:0:

base/xml_utils.h:40:3: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

   auto_ptr<base::progress_monitor> create_monitor(bool quiet);

   ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

base/xml_utils.cc: In member function 'void xml_utils::xml_parser::parse(const string&, bool)':

base/xml_utils.cc:17:7: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  std::auto_ptr<base::progress_monitor> monitor = create_monitor(quiet);

       ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

base/xml_utils.cc: At global scope:

base/xml_utils.cc:56:1: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

 auto_ptr<base::progress_monitor>

 ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./base/progress_monitor.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.h:4,

                 from base/xml_utils.cc:1:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

    [DEP] block-cache/block_cache.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MM -MT block-cache/block_cache.o -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   block-cache/block_cache.cc > block-cache/block_cache.$$; \

sed 's,\([^ :]*\)\.o[ :]*,\1.o \1.gmo block-cache/block_cache : Makefile ,g' < block-cache/block_cache.$$ > block-cache/block_cache.d; \

rm -f block-cache/block_cache.$$

    [DEP] base/xml_utils.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MM -MT base/xml_utils.o -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   base/xml_utils.cc > base/xml_utils.$$; \

sed 's,\([^ :]*\)\.o[ :]*,\1.o \1.gmo base/xml_utils : Makefile ,g' < base/xml_utils.$$ > base/xml_utils.d; \

rm -f base/xml_utils.$$

    [CXX] caching/cache_check.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o caching/cache_check.o caching/cache_check.cc

    [CXX] caching/cache_dump.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -I. -I. -I./thin-provisioning -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -g -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing   -o caching/cache_dump.o caching/cache_dump.cc

In file included from ./persistent-data/transaction_manager.h:23:0,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/btree.h:23,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/array.h:23,

                 from ./caching/metadata.h:7,

                 from caching/cache_check.cc:18:

./persistent-data/space_map.h:125:9: error: deleted function 'virtual persistent_data::space_map_detail::missing_counts::~missing_counts()'

   class missing_counts : public damage {

         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~

./persistent-data/space_map.h:122:12: error: overriding non-deleted function 'virtual persistent_data::space_map_detail::damage::~damage()'

    virtual ~damage() {}

            ^

./persistent-data/space_map.h:125:9: note: 'virtual persistent_data::space_map_detail::missing_counts::~missing_counts()' is implicitly deleted because the default definition would be ill-formed:

   class missing_counts : public damage {

         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~

./persistent-data/space_map.h:125:9: error: 'virtual persistent_data::space_map_detail::damage::~damage()' is private within this context

./persistent-data/space_map.h:122:12: note: declared private here

    virtual ~damage() {}

            ^

In file included from ./persistent-data/transaction_manager.h:23:0,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/btree.h:23,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/array.h:23,

                 from ./caching/mapping_array.h:4,

                 from caching/cache_dump.cc:8:

./persistent-data/space_map.h:125:9: error: deleted function 'virtual persistent_data::space_map_detail::missing_counts::~missing_counts()'

   class missing_counts : public damage {

         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~

./persistent-data/space_map.h:122:12: error: overriding non-deleted function 'virtual persistent_data::space_map_detail::damage::~damage()'

    virtual ~damage() {}

            ^

./persistent-data/space_map.h:125:9: note: 'virtual persistent_data::space_map_detail::missing_counts::~missing_counts()' is implicitly deleted because the default definition would be ill-formed:

   class missing_counts : public damage {

         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~

./persistent-data/space_map.h:125:9: error: 'virtual persistent_data::space_map_detail::damage::~damage()' is private within this context

./persistent-data/space_map.h:122:12: note: declared private here

    virtual ~damage() {}

            ^

In file included from ./persistent-data/block.h:152:0,

                 from ./caching/metadata.h:6,

                 from caching/cache_check.cc:18:

./persistent-data/block.tcc: In instantiation of 'persistent_data::block_manager<BlockSize>::write_ref::~write_ref() [with unsigned int BlockSize = 4096u]':

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/stl_pair.h:194:12:   required from here

./persistent-data/block.tcc:182:68: warning: throw will always call terminate() [-Wterminate]

     throw std::runtime_error("write_ref ref_count going below zero");

                                                                    ^

./persistent-data/block.tcc:182:68: note: in C++11 destructors default to noexcept

In file included from ./caching/xml_format.h:4:0,

                 from caching/cache_dump.cc:11:

./base/progress_monitor.h:18:7: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  std::auto_ptr<progress_monitor> create_progress_bar(std::string const &title);

       ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./block-cache/block_cache.h:6,

                 from ./persistent-data/block.h:22,

                 from ./persistent-data/transaction_manager.h:22,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/btree.h:23,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/array.h:23,

                 from ./caching/mapping_array.h:4,

                 from caching/cache_dump.cc:8:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

In file included from ./caching/xml_format.h:4:0,

                 from caching/cache_dump.cc:11:

./base/progress_monitor.h:19:7: warning: 'template<class> class std::auto_ptr' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  std::auto_ptr<progress_monitor> create_quiet_progress_monitor();

       ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/memory:81:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/config/no_tr1/memory.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/smart_ptr/shared_ptr.hpp:23,

                 from /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:17,

                 from ./block-cache/block_cache.h:6,

                 from ./persistent-data/block.h:22,

                 from ./persistent-data/transaction_manager.h:22,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/btree.h:23,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/array.h:23,

                 from ./caching/mapping_array.h:4,

                 from caching/cache_dump.cc:8:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/unique_ptr.h:49:28: note: declared here

   template<typename> class auto_ptr;

                            ^~~~~~~~

In file included from ./persistent-data/block.h:152:0,

                 from ./persistent-data/transaction_manager.h:22,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/btree.h:23,

                 from ./persistent-data/data-structures/array.h:23,

                 from ./caching/mapping_array.h:4,

                 from caching/cache_dump.cc:8:

./persistent-data/block.tcc: In instantiation of 'persistent_data::block_manager<BlockSize>::write_ref::~write_ref() [with unsigned int BlockSize = 4096u]':

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/g++-v6/bits/stl_pair.h:194:12:   required from here

./persistent-data/block.tcc:182:68: warning: throw will always call terminate() [-Wterminate]

     throw std::runtime_error("write_ref ref_count going below zero");

                                                                    ^

./persistent-data/block.tcc:182:68: note: in C++11 destructors default to noexcept

make: *** [Makefile:126: caching/cache_check.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [Makefile:126: caching/cache_dump.o] Error 1

 * ERROR: sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/work/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1/work/thin-provisioning-tools-0.4.1'

```

Komme nicht weiter. Wie kann das gelöst werden?

JochenLast edited by innae on Sun Dec 17, 2017 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Hallo Jochen, 

hast Du kürzlich GCC aktualisiert ohne Boost neu zu compilieren?

Mike

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/596210

----------

## innae

Hallo Mike,

Ich mache gelegentlich emerge -auDN@world, ohne spezielle Anpassungen.

Habe boost emerged, aber selbes Resultat.

Der Hinweis auf den Bug hilft mir leider nicht weiter. Heißt dass, das die Version (0.4.1) nicht zu installieren ist, siehe comment 4?

Gruß

Jochen

----------

## mike155

Hallo Jochen,

fedeliallalinea hat Recht. Hier bei amd64 ist Version 0.7.0 stable und deshalb gibt es bei einem emerge auch keine Fehler. Wenn ich jedoch explizit Version 0.4.1 emerge, kommt genau der Fehler, den Du gepostet hast. Also probiere mal Version 0.7.0 - das sollte dann fehlerfrei durchlaufen.

Viele Grüße

Mike

PS: für den Fall, dass Du das noch nicht kennen solltest: ergänze hierfür "/etc/portage/package.keywords" um folgende Zeile:

```
=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.7.0 ~x86
```

----------

## innae

Hallo Mike, hallo fedeliallalinea,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe, werde die Version 0.7.0 mal probieren.

Gut auch der Hinweis wg keywords  :Smile: 

Hoffe das dann alles klappt.

Schönen Gruß

Jochen

----------

## innae

Hallo,

hier das Resultat nach 'emerge --sync' und 'emerge -auDN@world' :

```

rasmus ~ # emerge -pv sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.7.0::gentoo  USE="-static {-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

 :Very Happy: 

So, alles gut soweit,

Viele Grüße

Jochen

----------

## mike155

```
hier das Resultat nach 'emerge --sync' 
```

Hallo Jochen,

Du könntest noch "eix" installieren - und in Zukunft "eix-sync" statt "emerge --sync" aufrufen. "eix-sync" zeigt Dir gleich an, welche Pakete sich seit dem letzten Aufruf geändert haben. 

Wenn Du dann "eix <paketname>" eingibst, werden alle wesentlichen Informationen zu dem Paket angezeigt:

```
> eix thin-provisioning-tools

[I] sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools

     Available versions:  0.4.1 ~0.6.3 0.7.0 ~0.7.2 ~0.7.4 ~0.7.5 **9999 {static test}

     Installed versions:  0.7.0(07:09:11 PM 12/09/2017)(-static -test)

     Homepage:            https://github.com/jthornber/thin-provisioning-tools

     Description:         A suite of tools for thin provisioning on Linux
```

Man sieht beispielsweise, welche Versionen es gibt und welche stable, unstable oder masked sind. 

Wenn nach einem GCC Upgrade bei dem Installieren eines Pakets merkwürdige Fehler erscheinen, ist es immer eine gute Idee, nach neueren Versionen zu schauen und  versuchsweise diese zu installieren... Version 0.7.0 sollte auch bei ~x86 längst stable sein, aber es gab ein Problem.

Viele Grüße

Mike

PS: wenn Dein Problem gelöst, schreibe bitte noch [solved] oder [gelöst] an den Anfang des Subjects. Außer Dir kann dass keiner (vielleicht noch ein Moderator...)

----------

## innae

Hallo Mike,

Dank für die TIpps. Werde eix mal ausprobieren.

Gruß

Jochen

----------

